# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.27.05

## mohamed73

Added: 
[Samsung]  
> Added SM-G860P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G890A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J5008 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500FN Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J500N0 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J7008 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J700F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J700H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-J700M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G9198 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-G9287 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G9287C Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928C Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928W8 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G9280 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-G928P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-G928R4 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-G928V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-N920A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N9208 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920C Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920W8 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N9200 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert 
> Added SM-N920P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-N920R4 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-N920V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert (Beta) 
> Added SM-A300F *OneKey Recovery(5.0.x/5.1.x) 
> Added SM-A300FU *OneKey Recovery(5.0.x/5.1.x) 
> Added SM-A300H *OneKey Recovery(5.0.x/5.1.x) 
> Added SM-G920R4 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-G925L *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-G925R4 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-G9280 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-G9287 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-J700H *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-J700F *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-J700M *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-N9200 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x) 
> Added SM-N9208 *OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)   [MTK] 
> Added MTK6732/6732M Read Info 
> Added MTK6735/6735M Read Info 
> Added MTK6732/6732M Enable USB Debug 
> Added MTK6735/6735M Enable USB Debug 
> Added MTK6732/6732M Remove ScreenLock (w/o USB Debug, w/o Root) 
> Added MTK6735/6735M Remove ScreenLock (w/o USB Debug, w/o Root)   Fixed: 
> Added Samsung cert file verify when writing cert 
> Added Samsung "Read KeyID" option (Samsung > Service > Misc.) 
> Added Samsung "Verify Phone Cert" option (Samsung > Service > Misc.) 
> Added Samsung "Enable QC DIAG" option (Samsung > Service > Misc.) 
> Added Samsung "Enable All Languages" option (Samsung > Service > Misc.) 
> Fixed Samsung cannot restore model setting after uart cable read info 
> Optimized MTK Root 
> Optimized MTK Enable USB Debug    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Facebook :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Regards,
__________
GsmBest Team      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

